# First proper Illustrator pic



## bunnybreaker (Mar 27, 2008)

Heyo,
I recently got into Illustrator and here's the first wallpaper made (almost) entirely in Illustrator.

The download size on deviantart is 1600x1200, but if anyone wants it at a different resolution, contact me and I'll be happy to send it to ya at your desired res.

link -> 'Shitemare'


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 27, 2008)

its cool. i like it. is illistrator an Adobe product?


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 27, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> its cool. i like it. is illistrator an Adobe product?



Yep. Also pretty nice pic


----------



## bunnybreaker (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I found a freeware vector editor today if you're interested. It's called Inkscape, I think the site is inkscape.org


----------

